# Chag



## FishinWalrus (Apr 4, 2015)

Go early in the day and go high. The fish are everywhere. 
hooked up with 8, landed 2
Fantastic saturday on the water


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

At least you got two&#128522;


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm still learning. What do you mean by go high? Thanks


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I assume he means go when the water is high. Or maybe, drink a few beers before you go!


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

I assumed the same but not beer


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

He might mean smoke something that's legal in Colorado


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe he was so "high" that he imagined the "fish everywhere". Honestly, getting high and fishing sounds like a waste to me. I couldn't imagine tying a simple cinch knot in those circumstances.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Personally I never drink a beer or smoke while im fishing. I lost interest in fishing when I did. I have alot of buddies who do both though. And they can tie a cinch knot while they do it!


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Practice makes perfect? I guess.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

No, no, no.... I was agreeing with you! I wasnt suggesting you should practice!! Lol....


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys, I'm pretty sure he meant high in the river system, meaning 'upriver'. Although the other meaning you've suggested may be very enjoyable as well!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

No by "go early and high" he was definitely promoting wake and bake steelhead fishing


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha that's funny


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Wake and bake steelhead fishing.... Lmao!


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just add some Crystal meth (flies) and you'll be set


----------



## FishinWalrus (Apr 4, 2015)

nooffseason said:


> Guys, I'm pretty sure he meant high in the river system, meaning 'upriver'. Although the other meaning you've suggested may be very enjoyable as well!


Thanks for all the laughs guys. He was correct though. "Go high" was referring to high in the river system--skinny water. The fish were all over it the other day. Truth is, catching steelies is enjoyable enough without the substances!


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

That is a prerequisite to any fishing trip for me :x


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wake & bake steelheadng isn't easy!

I always end up staring at the shoreline looking for arrowheads . . .


----------

